# What is the best fighting style????



## Clint Strickland (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey everyone,

          Well I was wondering, what the best type of fighting, as far as martial arts goes. I'm a begginer so can someone please tell me. Thanks all


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 18, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Well I was wondering, what the best type of fighting, as far as martial arts goes. I'm a begginer so can someone please tell me. Thanks all


 
Uh-oh. The one you can afford and enjoy. In a fight, cell-phone-911-fu-kwon-jutsu is the best MA.  What's available where you are?


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 18, 2005)

Assuming we're talking about an established style of martial arts, whether it's old or new, there really isn't a "best" fighting style.  A lot of what may be better for you depends on how you are built, what your preferences are, etc.  It may help if you give us a bit of background on yourself.  

For example, if you're a 7' tall lanky fellow with stiff joints, having you do Jiu-Jitsu might not be the optimal choice.  

If you have horrible leg flexibility, then something like Tae Kwon Do might not be good for you at all.  

When it comes down to it, you really need to take a look at what's in your area.  Pay close attention to the classes, and the instructors.  Are they making the learning material reasonable?  Are they patient?  Do they take the time to help out each person as each one needs it?  

Look at the students.  Are they well-disciplined?  Are they of strong character in addition to being good martial artists?  Or are they nothing more than undisciplined thugs?  

Good martial arts taught by good instructors is always going to be good martial arts, regardless of the style, and that's what you should look for when you begin your search.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2005)

It depends on many, many things...are we talking against weapons, with weapons, against groups, ...? What are _your _attributes? Beyond that, how you train makes the most difference.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 18, 2005)

The one you can do best and helps you survive


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 18, 2005)

As everyone has been saying, mainly choosing one that works best for you is all you can really do. You could venture towards throwing arts, striking arts (hands and feet), joint locks, weapons, and just any combination of the two or three or whatever. I suggest finding materials on the ones that interest you (books, videos, pics, etc.) and practice them to see which you like better.


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 19, 2005)

Well my attributes are..... Strong legs. Strong arms. Pre- flexible. What should I study??


----------



## Eric Daniel (Dec 19, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Well I was wondering, what the best type of fighting, as far as martial arts goes. I'm a begginer so can someone please tell me. Thanks all


There is no best fighting system out there. All of them have something different to share with you and help you improve yourself as a martial artsit.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 19, 2005)

I second alot of the opinions stated here. Alot of things need to be considered.

How close is the school? willing to drive 1 hour one way for lessons 5 days a week? 
How expensive is the school? Want to pay $25/month to learn boxing or would $100+/month for some excellant kung-fu be ok?
Willing to cross-train?
Looking for competition, or just knowledge?
Want to spar or just practice?
Wanting something more aggressive or more passive? external vs internal? More muscle or technique oriented?
How much time do you want to dedicate? If school teaches only 2 days a week, that ok?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 19, 2005)

Clint, if you could answer Mrhnau's questions for us we might be able to offer some suggestions. There's a lot to choose from overall but it will be limited by what's available to you.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> Well my attributes are..... Strong legs. Strong arms. Pre- flexible. What should I study??


 
What's available where you are? If you want to take advantage of that strength, maybe grappling or (kick)boxing or mixed martial arts (MMA). But, what you've written rules out none of the arts, to my mind.


----------



## Toasty (Dec 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It depends on many, many things...are we talking against weapons, with weapons, against groups, ...? What are _your _attributes? Beyond that, how you train makes the most difference.


 
Againt Groups?  
What style/system would that be?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2005)

No style is going to be really effective in that case, but if that's the person's concern, I'd recommend Aikido over BJJ, for example.

Sayoc Kali practices fighting groups-against-groups.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 19, 2005)

If there was a single, objective "best" style, then it would be the only style and we would all be doing it and no other.  

There is no best style, only the style that is best for you, or that you like the best, or works the best for you, or even may not be the best for you but is the best one available in your area and you are able to get it to work well enough.  

You could get as many different answers as there are people on the forum.  Check out what is available near you, try some classes, and go with what you like the most.


----------



## still learning (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello, For a beginner you will find "JUDO" is a good place to start learning the martial arts. One needs to know how to fall first.

Not sport judo, but actully judo classes. You will find this art saying it is defense......buy it is actully very offense and anyone can learn the throws. My son is taking sport judo for high school and it does go with the Kempo training he is also doing now for 8 years. (the throws can be done hard or soft or mean)

Read the book "Verbal Judo". Many people die every year because of their EGO"S and Pride. Best to always avoid. Awareness is one of the most important things to learn in life. Than one learns it is not neccessary to use any fighting arts.

The martial arts builds confidence in one self ,if one needs to protect himself or others.

Check out any JUDO schools and you may find it worth trying.......just my thoughts on this...........................Aloha


----------



## mantis (Dec 19, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Well I was wondering, what the best type of fighting, as far as martial arts goes. I'm a begginer so can someone please tell me. Thanks all


i think my style is the best
a lot would agree with me

thank you very much

note: jk


----------



## Cujo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi. I would first ask yourself why you want to study the martial arts? Is it for competition, for health and fitness, or self defense, or a mix of all of the above? You will find that many schools will have a particular focus on one of the areas listed above and you should choose a school that will most closely match your own goals.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 20, 2005)

Let me restate my question. What is youre favorite type of fighting style, so I can look into it and see if I'm interested in it. Well the nearest class is about 14 min away, but its round 250 dollars a month. I'm not going to go there for the simple fact that it cost way to much. I'm looking for something to push me to the upmost limit, and to tech me both at the same time. If I was to find a class pretty close to me and the lessons were only 2 a week, I would still love to join, knoweledge has no sceduale. Well if anyone has any suggestion to what style I should do please inform me, you will be much appreciated by me. Thanks all.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

It's probably best if you list what's nearby.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 20, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> Let me restate my question. What is youre favorite type of fighting style, so I can look into it and see if I'm interested in it. Well the nearest class is about 14 min away, but its round 250 dollars a month. I'm not going to go there for the simple fact that it cost way to much. I'm looking for something to push me to the upmost limit, and to tech me both at the same time. If I was to find a class pretty close to me and the lessons were only 2 a week, I would still love to join, knoweledge has no sceduale. Well if anyone has any suggestion to what style I should do please inform me, you will be much appreciated by me. Thanks all.



You are asking a very tough question.  I would suggest that you go into different schools and try out a class or two.  Most will allow you to try, either for free or at a minimal cost.  Some will allow you to sit in to watch.  That would be the only way you can check out to see what catches your interest.  Pay attention to how instructors teach.  It might be a marvelous style, but the quality of the instructor(s) will make/break the experience for you.

What sort of martial arts schools are available near you?  If you could let us know what is there in your area, then we could give you some of our own reasons/opinions why we like these styles.  Be aware, however, that our reasons may differ from yours as each of us are on our own journey.

- Ceicei


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 20, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> You are asking a very tough question. I would suggest that you go into different schools and try out a class or two. Most will allow you to try, either for free or at a minimal cost. Some will allow you to sit in to watch. That would be the only way you can check out to see what catches your interest. Pay attention to how instructors teach. It might be a marvelous style, but the quality of the instructor(s) will make/break the experience for you.
> 
> What sort of martial arts schools are available near you? If you could let us know what is there in your area, then we could give you some of our own reasons/opinions why we like these styles. Be aware, however, that our reasons may differ from yours as each of us are on our own journey.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
  The only one is Karate, but I personaly like JU-JItzu the brazilian kind.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok, I normally will not answer a question like this but Im going to go ahead and do it. I think that the best style out there is Chinese Shuai Chiao. I realize that there really is no BEST style, but if I had to give an answer, that would be my opinion.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 23, 2005)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Ok, I normally will not answer a question like this but Im going to go ahead and do it. I think that the best style out there is Chinese Shuai Chiao. I realize that there really is no BEST style, but if I had to give an answer, that would be my opinion.


 
Why? (If you don't mind my asking that is.)


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 23, 2005)

Clint, I have a couple of thoughts for you here.

As it seems that you are uncertain about with which art you want to apply your efforts, I encourage you to stay away from any contracts that schools might offer.  It seems to me that you aren't really in a position to make a long term commitment.  In fact, I echo what's been said already - check out a few different schools and see what feels best.  


Also, you mention that you like Brazilian Jiu Jutsu.  Why is that?  What do you know of BJJ?  What about this art appeals to you?  Either way, if you really feel a predilection for this art, then by all means, go and check it out!

The most important point here is that it doesn't really matter what art you study.  What matters is that you learn it from a qualified instructor that will commit themselves to your training and improvement, and that you commit yourself equally.  If this happens, you will find success and experience the development of your skills and abilities.

Keep us updated as to your decisions and progress, Clint.  The journey that you take here may help others who are on the same path, later on.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 23, 2005)

My favourite style?  Modern Arnis.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Dec 23, 2005)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Why? (If you don't mind my asking that is.)


This is just my opinion because of what I have seen, ok? 

The reason why I feel that shuai Chiao is best, is because I have seen some students of this art beat other students of so many other arts that I cannot even remember the number. And I must stress, the teacher, Grand Master Gene Chicoine. Anyone who is awarded a black belt under this man has earned that right by any standard. IMO he is the best in the WORLD. His dojo has had an open challenge policy for over 20 years and no one has ever defeated him. He was Grand Master Tung Sheng Chang's top student, who was china's last undefeated champion in no holds barred fighting.
This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 23, 2005)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> This is just my opinion because of what I have seen, ok?
> 
> The reason why I feel that shuai Chiao is best, is because I have seen some students of this art beat other students of so many other arts that I cannot even remember the number. And I must stress, the teacher, Grand Master Gene Chicoine. Anyone who is awarded a black belt under this man has earned that right by any standard. IMO he is the best in the WORLD. His dojo has had an open challenge policy for over 20 years and no one has ever defeated him. He was Grand Master Tung Sheng Chang's top student, who was china's last undefeated champion in no holds barred fighting.
> This is just my personal opinion.


 
Ok. I was just curious. Thanks for the info. 
Where is his school located? It sounds like something definately worth checking out.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 28, 2005)

IMNSHO

There is no best MA.  And if anyone tells you there is they are being less than truthfull.  I'm a TKD guy, and if you were to call me up I'd sell you on taking it, I will not do that here.  Let me make a suggestion, there is a book that I have read called "Living the Martial Way" by; Maj. Forrest E. Morgan USAF Ret.  He covers this exact subject in the first few chapters of that masterpiece of a book.  I'll go ahead and post a link to the book.  I'll also PM you with this post. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0942637763/qid=1135820815/sr=8-1/ref=pd_bbs_1/103-4732254-6447032?n=507846&s=books&v=glance

If you have any questions PM or Email me.  Good luck

Master Fluffy


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jan 8, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Ok. I was just curious. Thanks for the info.
> Where is his school located? It sounds like something definately worth checking out.


Akron ohio. I am trying to get in as we speak.


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 8, 2006)

here is The MMA kid!'s 2 cents. 

just because there isnt a "best" martial art, doesnt mean that some arts are simply obsolete, i believe TKD is obsolete in street fighting/cage fighting.

here is my list

One on one, hand to hand combat- Brazilian Jiu jitsu+striking skills

multiple opponents- Aikido or Run-fu

best stand-up/ no grapple one on one- Muay thai

beauty- Wushu?

relaxation- Tai chi


----------



## green meanie (Jan 8, 2006)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Akron ohio. I am trying to get in as we speak.


 
Excellent. Keep me posted if you don't mind. I'd be very interested in hearing how it goes.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 8, 2006)

That question is right up there with the meaning of life.  There are different styles and I would say that all legitimate styles are good, and the answer to your question usually lies with the particular teacher (how realistic their approach to a real life scenario is) and not the style per se.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 10, 2006)

The best style is the one that benefits YOUR life through it's study and appplication.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 11, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> here is The MMA kid!'s 2 cents.
> 
> just because there isnt a "best" martial art, doesnt mean that some arts are simply obsolete, i believe TKD is obsolete in street fighting/cage fighting.


 
Im not starting another thread here, but just remember that Tae Kwon Do does actually have other applications other than kicking! such as elbow strikes, punching combinations etc etc.
A kick used correctly in a street fight can and will be devistating if applied correctly. If your in a street fight and you say use a kick to the lower knee with a turning (roundhouse) kick and apply it correctly along with maintaining other factors I would say that chances are more than likely your opponents knee will give way.
Im not having a go! I just believe its not as obsolete as some people would choose to believe, but hey, its a matter of opinion and we are all entitiled to that.
If I had to choose a favorite style, I would say, Jeet Kune Do, the only problem being that its not a style its a system. I agree with the other guys here, its what works for you that counts and not what anybody may say work or not!
Good luck with finding a school! Regards


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

There is no fighting style that is the best. it is all in how the karatika {student] uses the fighting style, someone could think that their opponotes stylie is undergraded than his so h they think nothing of it, it is all in how well you aply your tech.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2006)

kingkong89 said:
			
		

> There is no fighting style that is the best.


 
nough said


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 30, 2006)

The best fighting style is the one you feel most comfortable in.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 30, 2006)

Any style will do, if YOU will do.


----------



## zilverkakashi (Mar 31, 2013)

uhmm i will suggest Filipino Martial Arts or Krav Maga.. try it


----------



## rframe (Mar 31, 2013)

The MMA kid! said:


> just because there isnt a "best" martial art, doesnt mean that some arts are simply obsolete, i believe TKD is obsolete in street fighting/cage fighting.



You should probably tell Anderson Silva that his TKD is obsolete, he seems to be ignorant of the fact.

Anderson Silva: I try , in the best possible way, to make sure that all the disciplines that I practised and that I practise are very alive and present with me when I'm fighting. And with taekwondo is not different.


----------



## martial sparrer (Mar 31, 2013)

if its strong arms and legs and flexibility then it might be HOW you train....many ma's will give you incredibly strong arms and legs.  if you add scientifically researched(by you) weightlifting....it can take you to a whole other level.  flexibility is something that you must do daily.  I stretch and do exercises for flexibility at least twice daily.....and now I am much more flexible.  if I don't stretch daily now I feel horrible.  enjoy your journey....it will be one of the best journies ever.


----------



## ndnoakes (Mar 31, 2013)

rframe said:


> You should probably tell Anderson Silva that his TKD is obsolete, he seems to be ignorant of the fact.
> 
> Anderson Silva: I try , in the best possible way, to make sure that all the disciplines that I practised and that I practise are very alive and present with me when I'm fighting. And with taekwondo is not different.



I agree - I train in TKD and certainly don't feel it's obsolete. To say such a thing is narrow-minded as there is such a massive range of abilities. Agreed, TKD globally is too sport orientated and as such very watered down for a lot of students, something that is frankly a disappointment to me daily...

The basis of TKD is sound, but depends on the student and instructor, as with any art!


----------



## aaradia (Mar 31, 2013)

TheBattousai said:


> . I suggest finding materials on the ones that interest you (books, videos, pics, etc.) and practice them to see which you like better.



Respectfully, I disagree. You won't get a real feel as a new MAist practicing from books and videos. You need an instructor to teach and correct things that you can't get from books. Most schools have a free or very low cost introductory deal. Explore the schools around your area and get a feel that way.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 31, 2013)

Without a doubt, Kung Fu San Soo is *the* best fighting style.


for me


----------



## GaryR (May 9, 2013)

As others said, check out what's in your area and go from there.  While your looking keep some things in mind:

Look for a teacher that does a lot of hands on work, somebody that has students actually throw real punches/attacks at them when they demonstrate.
Look at the quality of the upper level students, if there are clowns in black-belts, run. 

As for fighting styles, as a general rule stay away from TKD, it is a sport.  If you want a sport that translates better into fighting sign up for boxing. 

For standup, the best are Baguazhang, Xingyichuan, and Taijiquan, the latter being harder to find of the combat variety.  If you only want to train for a very short period of time my suggestions would change. 

G


----------



## Jimfaul (May 9, 2013)

I dont think there is such thing as a best fighting style.  It really depends on the individuals goals and what they want to get out of the martial arts.  You should be matching your goals with the styles available to you to learn.


----------



## Phil_n.ireland (May 18, 2013)

Juijitsu 


If size mattered the elephant would be king of the jungle


----------



## Manseau (May 27, 2013)

Grenadier said:


> Assuming we're talking about an established style of martial arts, whether it's old or new, there really isn't a "best" fighting style.  A lot of what may be better for you depends on how you are built, what your preferences are, etc.  It may help if you give us a bit of background on yourself.
> 
> For example, if you're a 7' tall lanky fellow with stiff joints, having you do Jiu-Jitsu might not be the optimal choice.
> 
> ...



Well though out reply. Thank you for your insight Grenadier.


----------



## Drose427 (May 30, 2013)

rframe said:


> You should probably tell Anderson Silva that his TKD is obsolete, he seems to be ignorant of the fact.
> 
> Anderson Silva: I try , in the best possible way, to make sure that all the disciplines that I practised and that I practise are very alive and present with me when I'm fighting. And with taekwondo is not different.




I bring this up all the time with my MMA friends who say my Moo Duk Kwan TKD will get me beat up....actually I only had to bring it up once and they ate crow....
.
But honestly no style is better, its on the person and how they train. In most styles and systems size makes no difference, outside of sport, not just jiu jitsu or a grappling style. Whatever works for you, whatever your the most comfortable in, just put in the work, understand that not everything you learn is going to be viable for you for SD right away and may not be at all. Everyone has different preferences, just watch how differently people spar.

The "Best" martial art is the one youve studied and saves your butt.


----------



## nocturnal_ (May 31, 2013)

Clint Strickland said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Well I was wondering, what the best type of fighting, as far as martial arts goes. I'm a begginer so can someone please tell me. Thanks all



I guess guns are not martial arts. 
Archery then. You'll be able to hurt your opponents before they can even reach you.


----------



## Argus (May 31, 2013)

nocturnal_ said:


> I guess guns are not martial arts.
> Archery then. You'll be able to hurt your opponents before they can even reach you.



It's a shame Kyuudou hasn't caught on in the states.

Or better yet! Yabusame, anyone?


----------



## Sukerkin (May 31, 2013)

I would think my three foot razor would do the trick .


----------



## Koryu Rich (Jun 1, 2013)

nocturnal_ said:


> I guess guns are not martial arts.



I wouldn't say that.


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not a pro or anything and the best answers have already been posted out but another question that maybe you can ask yourself is why and what do you want to use it for??? It has been said that many factors will be in effect like money, distance, time, etc. Like is it for the art, for competition, for sport, for money, for health, to protect yourself and your family, to protect your country, etc., or just to be a thug???

Going a bit away from martial arts, I have met many weirdos, creeps and jailbirds that have not taken any martial art lesson but are very effective in real life fighting. Many of them learn their fighting techniques from their work, from war, the severeness of their living conditions, locations and surroundings, etc. and I have very high respect on their skills. I'm a bit shy to say but some techniques I treasure came from these guys. If you happen to accidentally see my blog somewhere, you'll have a bit of understanding on what I'm talking about. But please, this is not a good option so best to stay away from this kind of people or you might be polishing bars. 

Next is obviously the BEST which is martial arts. Any art is good but it will be a big plus if you can find good teachers and good students that doesn't have their heads bloated with pride (thinking that they are the Last Samurai, lol) and where you can really enjoy their company while learning their art. 

Next option are law enforcement and military fighting style/arts. I don't know much but their fighting skills have excellent reputation on bringing the bad guys down. But if you want to take another step higher is to join the special fighting forces. Techniques and style will vary depending on the country, their tools and where they specialize (rural, urban, open field, jungle, caves, tunnels, snow, dessert, rain forest, water, air, etc.). You will be a specialist in your skills but you will have to learn other stuffs intended not just for fighting and this is a huge area of study that you will have to do, endure and to live with it. This will cover about law, history, math, science, etc, survival, machineries, electronic, medicine, and the list just goes on and on. One sad thing that I read from some book that that there was guy who trained with these kinds of stuffs and it took him years to learn how to undo some of his training to live back again in the normal world. Surprise him by poking him on the back and his reflexes will go haywire and sends the guy on the concrete or get choked... It took his wife years before she can wake him up without keeping her distance in fear of getting accidentally attacked. But all changed when his baby boy was born and was a happy camper again  But I'm sure that there are many who got back normally I guess.

Again, there is no best single martial art or fighting style and all you can do is to start learning and be good with something but please do it with a good heart and a good purpose


----------



## donald1 (Aug 24, 2013)

there really is no greater style they all have advantages, weaknesses, and counter ways.


----------



## Langenschwert (Aug 26, 2013)

Koryu Rich said:


> I wouldn't say that.



Me either. Tell me this guy's not a martial artist:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysa50-plo48

-Mark


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 26, 2013)

What is the best fighting style? The one you'll spend time practicing.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Balrog (Aug 26, 2013)

Clint Strickland said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Well I was wondering, what the best type of fighting, as far as martial arts goes. I'm a begginer so can someone please tell me. Thanks all


That would be any style that really strengthens your legs and your cardiovascular, so that you can run like hell away from a fight.


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 26, 2013)

The best fighting style is one that will enpower you. I did TKD as a kid. My teacher was from Communist Korea and a total 
Mr Miagie type badass. Perfect for my time and place. Thing I remember most from
 Him "fight every fight as if your life depends on it!". Was a great school. 

His influences never left me. When I chose a new school for my daughter and ultimately myself I went do the local Kenpo5.0 school because they fight dirty. As if "your life depends on it." thanks Master Shin. 

Tom


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2013)

Kenpo5.0Hawker said:


> The best fighting style is one that will enpower you. I did TKD as a kid. My teacher was from Communist Korea and a total
> Mr Miagie type badass. Perfect for my time and place. Thing I remember most from
> Him "fight every fight as if your life depends on it!". Was a great school.
> 
> ...



That's really cool that you are training with your daughter!   Kenpo 5.0 is a very good system, I hope you both enjoy it :asian:


----------



## yak sao (Aug 27, 2013)

This answer may have already been given, but this thread dates back to the time of the Inquisition and I wasn't about to read all of the responses.

The most dangerous weapon a human posseses is their brain. What system teaches you in a way that is logical, makes sense and doesn't fly in the face of everything you know to be reasonable.
Is it a system that allows for whatever shortcomings you may have...or will develop as you age.

You may have incredible strength, stamina and flexibility now....what about when you're 60?

The best fighting style? One that can carry you through life with minimal adjustments as you go through life's inevitable changes.


----------

